# Tin Foil Hat Contest ($30 in gift certificate prize)



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Alrighty folks, I got approval from Angie to sponsor a Tin Foil Hat contest.

*Fun Stuff:*
*This contest is sponsored by *me*
*Winner will be chosen by our 10 year old DD 
*1st place Prize is a $20 gift certificate from Amazon (it will come in electronic format to your email so you don't have to share your mailing address with me. Easier that way on everyone) Great way to get more preps! Woohoo!
*2nd place Prize is $10 gift certificate from Amazon
*3rd place Prize $5 gift certificate from Amazon

*Details*:
*You must construct *your own original tin foil hat design*. The more creative you are, the greater your chances are for clinching the coveted prize! No cheating. 
*You must *upload a photo* of you (or friend/family member) wearing the tin-foil hat (you get extra points if your hat stays on when you're fighting off bears/zombies/etc)
*Along with a photo, you must *outline** the benefits/special features/capabilities/ etc and any other interesting information* about your original design.
*Any entries not containing all of the above will NOT be judged. You gotta be convincing! 

Contest will start TODAY (6/17) and all photos must be uploaded by noon (est) next Friday (6/24). My DD will pick a winner and we will post it no later than 6pm on 6/24!

Let the creative juices begin to flow!

(If there's a rule or something I forgot please let me know.)


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

> *Winner will be chosen by our 10 year old DH


I don't know where you're transplanted from but here in the states that's illegal.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

bwahahaha...I saw that too!!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow. That's embarrassing lol. Let me EDIT that lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Zong..that's...disturbing  Is the sword so that he can get better reception?


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

off to get more tin foil... :bouncy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Zong..that's...disturbing  Is the sword so that he can get better reception?


I found that picture on the internet a few years ago and saved it. Only thing I can figure is if you know you'll be the first to pass out, be sure you're the last to arrive.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Zong..that's...disturbing  Is the sword so that he can get better reception?


I don't think that's his sword. I think it's his star wars laser wand. 

Does the hat have to be made out of tinfoil?

.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I've never made a tinfoil hat but I think I'll have to join in the festivities!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Is duct tape an acceptable addition to tin foil or does it reduce the effectiveness of the foil?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Actually...I thought that was REALLY Sir Lancelot


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Your tinfoil hat, in all fairness, must be at least 70% tinfoil. That gives you some leeway for gadgets and such lol. I can't wait to see what you all come up with!! Get the kids involved.. fun project for the whole family!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And I was just at the store and forgot tin foil - I have some ideas coming.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Is aluminum foil an acceptable substitute for tin?


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL.. well.. do tinfoil hats really work? I'm sure aluminum foil would be ok.. that's what they were wearing in the movie "Signs" haha.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

zong said:


>


Reminds me of a saying:

Sometimes you find your Night in Shining Armor is a retard in a tin foil suit.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Just Cliff said:


> Reminds me of a saying:
> 
> Sometimes you find your Night in Shining Armor is a retard in a tin foil suit.


THANK YOU!! I needed a good laugh...


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

This is fantastic. Can't wait to see the submissions


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

The guy in the tifoil armor looks like he's been beat up...


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

JuliaAnn said:


> The guy in the tifoil armor looks like he's been beat up...


That's what happens when you wear tinfoil armor to a joust!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Hat #1 is made for children as well as lawn gnomes. The conical shape allows space for developing thought waves while still giving protection from aliens. This hat is also capable of deflecting zombies due to sheer cuteness. Other interesting information; my 2 year old has been running around the house wearing my entries all morning. *sigh*










Hat #2 is the teen version with ultra cool solar death ray glasses. No more blindness when confronted with nerds or aliens equipped with laser guns. The antennae add reception for radio stations as well as interpreting alien dialectsâ¦just in case they are friendly. This hat also has a side job for a semi-retired superhero âant manâ. Caution; this hat has been linked to headache, itching, nausea, back pain and diarrhea.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Hinton.. that's so hilarious!!! LOVE the fact you also posted the possible side effects, very helpful!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So cool, Hintonlady - love the models.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Bump.

I want to see some foil dang it!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah.. me too! I'm hoping people are just not uploading because they are crafting awesomeness...


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I very disappointed. . .I thought this forum was for the discussion of serious survival topics and you guys are making light of a very, VERY important piece of survival equipment. What's next joking about tin foil undies?

FYI, I *can't wait* to see more pics


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Watcher.. since you're obviously trying to cause problems on this thread and drift it into the pits of ___shant say....you will be *REQUIRED* to submit matching tin undies to compliment your entry.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

OK, we'll bite! I just assigned my kids to make hats today...we'll see what they come up with.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have a design in mind, but may not get to make it until Friday evening. I'll have to use some space blanket/mylar or such for some trim I have in mind.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

So exciting! I hope others on the board are finding out about this.. would be great to see lots of different designs. I know we have some crafty/creative people on here.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Hoover the dog has an entry. He thinks we are all off our rockers with the tin foil hats keeping away the goobermint, aliens and zombies. His hat has a much more important function.....keeping the thoughts of that darn cat out of his mind. Hoover has hit his limit of hearing that cat talk about his all night escapades, how he stalked that crazy chipmunk, grabbed that silly robin right out of the air, and goaded that crazy anti-social dog down the street into tying himself up around a tree (of which he could not figure out how to un-tangle himself - even Hoover likes that part of the story).

But since he has been living with 2 full size preper and 2 mini versions he has finally given into peer pressure. Just last week he went ahead and added a satellite to the top so he can get a direct link to Michael Bane's pod-casts (from Down Range TV).








[/url] DSC_0765 by dougjimison, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Daughter's entry:

My hat has bird power and flower power. The flower has a laser in it to kill satellites. The bird feather's job is to turn make any bad person become bird-brained. 







[/url] Tin Foil hat entry #2 by dougjimison, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Son's entry

My hat has only one eye exposed to protect me from the mind control aliens. As all space cadets know they need to look into both eyes to get control of you. My mouth piece allows me to broadcast propaganda to undermine those in authority (excluding mom and dad - because they won't let me)








[/url] Tin foil hat entry #3 by dougjimison, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks therunbunch....you kept us happily occupied on this hot humid afternoon. Now to clean up the carnage, lol.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

At the risk of offending anyone (and I really don't mean to), might I recommend the hats be displayed on something other than cute kids, dogs (and I'm sure in the future) goats? Otherwise the voting will be skewed towards which model looks the cutest. Perhaps put it on a balloon or wig dummy? That way the hat will be judged and not the person/animal wearing it. 

I've got a fabulous hat in the works, but I'd rather the hat be judged not the kid I might have to rent to model it.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

The entries so far have been so awesome! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Belfrybat said:


> I've got a fabulous hat in the works, but I'd rather the hat be judged not the kid I might have to rent to model it.



I have a 2 year old who has hit the "terrible twos" with a fury, you can have her for free. :banana:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Bumping back to the front page.

Come on Y'all....show us your hat's!!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes! I may extend the entry time, if no one is opposed.. so maybe more folks on HT can catch wind of this.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I didn't see notice of this until Tuesday evening. I have one started and hope to finish it up tonight. If I get it done in time, I'll have my grandson model it for the picture. Now, when I look at him I still see a little chub of love dimpled baby boy. When others look at him, though, I have a hunch they see a hairy looking teenager half a foot taller than me who hasn't figured out that whole shaving thing yet. I guess cuteness is all in the eye of the beholder. :grin:


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

In the pix of my son you can see he has the same shaving problem, lol.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Bumping back to the front page.
> 
> Come on Y'all....show us your hat's!!


Well it was suggested in an earlier comment we couldnt/shouldnt use our cute kids, dogs or in my case sheep as models due to judging maybe persueded on the cuteness factor. So now I've got nothing but a tin foil hat with incoming coyote censors that shoots ninja stars while distrubuting sweet feed to the wearer while playing a tune "Baa Baa black sheep"... whats the point of me wearing it? :grin:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ah, heck - show photos of hats on children and animals.

A 10 year old would not be swayed about another child as much as a mommy or daddy type person would.
No telling about the critters, though :whistlin:


----------



## Little House (Nov 18, 2007)

My 11yo made this entry.
http://modernenglish101.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/065.jpg


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Little House has some full coverage going on there...


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Well it was suggested in an earlier comment we couldnt/shouldnt use our cute kids, dogs or in my case sheep as models due to judging maybe persueded on the cuteness factor.


Face it, if we don't use kids and animals there won't be many entries. NO way anyone is going to get a picture of me in a tin foil hat. That's the last thing I want to show up at MY sanity hearing, lol. 

I agree with Angie, I doubt "cuteness" will sway a 10 yr old.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Face it, if we don't use kids and animals there won't be many entries. NO way anyone is going to get a picture of me in a tin foil hat.


Luckily, you can't tell this is me!! 

The first photo shows the hat front with full coverage on all sides and the necessary tools of destruction readily available - multi-tool and hair spray and matches to make a flame thrower. Also shows the obligatory eye shades with the flip up lens pieces.










The side view shows the wooden stakes (otherwise known as knitting needles) for hand-to-hand zombie combat.










The back view showing a shrunken zombie victim as a warning to others!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Cindy - LOVE it. And all the accessories.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> Ah, heck - show photos of hats on children and animals.
> 
> A 10 year old would not be swayed about another child as much as a mommy or daddy type person would.
> No telling about the critters, though :whistlin:


We're judging hats .. not anything else. Y'all quit trying to complicate stuff! :bash: I won't mention how I can be bribed with chocolate...ound:


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Cindy, that's hilarious!!! I thought maybe that was your "lookout" in the back until I read the caption. Ha! 

And Little House.. that's awesome!!!

Don't forget to add description of your hats along with special powers er.. features.

I'm going to extend this contest one more week if that's ok with everyone? This is a lot of fun and definitely an "upper" to all the "downers" we're having to endure in the news! *FINAL JUDGING WILL BE FRIDAY THE 1st. NO ENTRIES AFTER 12-NOON EST on FRIDAY the 1st. WINNER TO BE ANNOUNCED 8PM EST*


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Cool on the extension. I have a new hat design that may take some time. 


I just realized that I need to get a life. :hysterical:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks - I needed the extension, have to purchase materials this weekend (I don't have foil at home).


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> Thanks - I needed the extension, have to purchase materials this weekend (I don't have foil at home).


I don't either! It's just one of those things I don't that often and don't panic until I need it and realize I don't have it!! Seee.. and I'll bet you all thought I really wore one! :indif:


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

How on earth can any self respecting SE&P moderator NOT have foil? 


Below is the toddler entry. Her hat has no special powers. Why? This young lady has bags under her eyes from a too short of a nap. There isn't an alien or zombie around that could win a battle against this little beasty.

The hat, in case it wasn't obvious, is a mad hatter. Not exactly original but it's to illustrate the point the we've all gone quite mad...mad I say...mua ha ha ha ha ha.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Hinton.. she totally has that "C'mon.. make my day" look about her here lol!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Hinton - that hat is almost as big as she is!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hinton - I have other more extensive RF eaters in my life.....


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh good I am glad for the extension! I just saw this and was trying to figure out how to make one in time


----------



## tizlefritz (May 13, 2006)

My daughter tried her hand at making a hat


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

tizlefritz said:


> My daughter tried her hand at making a hat


Can't see the IMG...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

bumping to the top so we won't forget


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

As my friend would say....










Just something to remember, when designing one's tin foil toupee!!!!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

hintonlady said:


> Can't see the IMG...


I was able to see it by right clicking and opening in a new tab.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Bumping.. Remember.. last entry has to be posted no later than NOON (EST) on Friday!!!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

TOMORROW is the last day to submit your entry (Noon EST). I'll have my DD look all the entries over and I will post the winners after.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

WINNERS:

1st Place: Cindy in NY
2nd Place: Ohio Dreamer
3rd Palce: Hinton Lady

Awesome job & participation guys! :goodjob:

Now.. if you'll kindly PM me your email address, I'll get your Amazon gift cards to you!

Congratulations!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Yippee!! :banana: My "talent" has finally been recognized!!

Thanks so much for sponsoring this contest!!


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

This was fun to watch! I hope you have another one sometime, because I FINALLY got an idea for a hat AFTER the contest closed, LOL!

Kathleen


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And I finally figured out some time, after it closed.

Congratulations to the winners, and thank you "therunbunch" for a fun idea. 


Angie


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, thanks for helping folks know that tin-foil has more uses than just for 'baked potatoes'.. 

I do have to say, that the use of kids was highly effective in getting some of the old grizzled Vets laughing down at the local Veteran's Hall. That was when I showed them the pics this afternoon.. They gave all of the entries - 2 thumbs up!!!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I just saw this thread.... too cute.

next time could you give it a month?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

THANK, therunbunch. That was allot of fun, kids had a blast being handed a roll of AL foil and being let loose.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Great contest!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Talk about bragging rights. Can't wait to tell everyone I am third place in a foil hat contest!!!

I am certain there was a minor non compete clause in the contest paperwork. Since I am a growed folk I would really rather that one of the kids who competed get my prize.


----------

